# Mon imprimante aurait-elle un VIRUS ? ? ?



## Bricole (8 Août 2006)

Bonsoir la foule
Mon EPSON SP 890 me fait un caprice:
du jour au lendemain, elle s'est refusée à toute impression; le chariot effectue les déplacements correspondant à la mise en page, mais la feuille reste blanche. J'ai démonté et nettoyé les têtes (alcool à brûler sous pression modérée et dans les deux sens), remonté le tout et ai procédé à 2 cycles de nettoyage in situ pour faire descendre l'encre, et de fait, le tampon d'absorbtion prévu à cet usage et que j'avais fait dégorger s'est trouvé réimbibé, mais rien n'y fait, même le test d'impression de l'utilitaire ne donne rien. Alors, y aurait-il un virus en circulation qui rende "muettes" les imprimantes ? Sinon, quelqu'un aurait-il une suggetion ?


----------



## garfield (8 Août 2006)

Salut!

Peut être que l'engrenage qui entraine le chariot oû les cartouches sont placées est cassé, j'avais eut ce problème sur une imprimant HP.En gros ça pédale dans la semoule!


----------



## Bricole (9 Août 2006)

Ben non, j'ai précisé que, justement, le chariot effectue les déplacements correspondant à la mise en page Donc, il se positionne là où il faut que les têtes crachent leur venin, mais elles ne crachent rien, les chiennes


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2006)

Tu utilisais des cartouches d'origine, ou bien des adaptables de qualit&#233; (Armor ou Pelikan par exemple), ou des trucs sans marque et bon march&#233; ? 

Tu es rest&#233;e longtemps sans te servir de l'imprimante, ou c'est venu en cours d'impression ?

Sinon, tu peux poser ta question ici (par t&#233;l&#233;phone ou mail), ils sont sp&#233;cialistes de ce genre de probl&#232;mes, et jusqu'&#224; ce jour tr&#232;s serviables. Leur "kit" de r&#233;paration pour t&#234;tes bouch&#233;es est en outre le plus efficace et le moins cher du march&#233; (une dizaine de d&#233;bouchages efficaces pour la moiti&#233; du prix d'une cartouche de d&#233;bouchage "one shot" &#224; l'efficacit&#233; douteuse ailleurs)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Août 2006)

j'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec une imprimante Epson (Stylus...) il y a quelques mois... t&#234;te d'impression HS (bon, ok, apr&#232;s 4 ans de bons et loyaux services...)... prix de la rep. disproportionn&#233; par rapport au prix d'une imprimante neuve...

PS : j'ai un tr&#232;s mauvais souvenir d'un essai de cartouche "adaptable" (Pelikan pour ne pas les nommer  )...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec une imprimante Epson (Stylus...) il y a quelques mois... t&#234;te d'impression HS (bon, ok, apr&#232;s 4 ans de bons et loyaux services...)... prix de la rep. disproportionn&#233; par rapport au prix d'une imprimante neuve...


C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis pass&#233; chez HP : chez eux, la t&#234;te d'impression fait partie de la cartouche d'encre que l'on change.

En contrepartie, chez HP on doit utiliser du papier sp&#233;cifique (surface antid&#233;rapante au verso) pour imprimer des photos.

Moralit&#233;, rien n'est parfait, et doit toujours payer quelque chose au final. &#192; nous de choisir quoi.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

Une id&#233;e, comme &#231;a en passant... Le c&#226;ble reliant le chariot (la t&#234;te d'impression) au carter (&#224; l'&#233;lectronique de l'imprimante) ne se serait-il pas plus ou moins d&#233;branch&#233; ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2006)

Autre piste: le capteur de position du chariot, très probablement optique, ne serait-il pas obstrué par de l'encre ou de la poussière ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Août 2006)

bonjour,
exactement les symptomes de la panne de mon epson 790, du jour au lendemain plus rien s'imprime et le fonctionement général pour le reste est normal, inexplicable !
carte mère grillée d'aprés les revendeurs, mais pas d'orages sur mon quartier au moment de la panne mais peut etre des surtensions secteur ?
j'arrive pas à la jeter malgré des tarifs de réparation largement supérieurs à l'achat d'une autre imprimante...
(choisir une autre marque...)
Patrick


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> C'est la raison pour laquelle je suis pass&#233; chez HP : chez eux, la t&#234;te d'impression fait partie de la cartouche d'encre que l'on change.
> ...



Une HP Officejet en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Bricole (9 Août 2006)

Cartouches Epson mais rechargées en encre. Ca a très bien marché jusque là.
J'avais fait une impression deux jours avant; tout était normal.
Après mes nettoyages, il semble se confirmer que c'est la commande electronique d'éjection des encres qui ne passe plus. Si c'était un problème d'encrassement, il y aurait une mauvaise impression mais de l'encre quand même sur le papier Or, il n'y a strictement plus rien.


----------



## Bricole (9 Août 2006)

Sur le chariot, c'est bon, ça tient bien; je ne suis pas allé voir à l'autre bout; c'est peut-être une piste à creuser


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2006)

Et tu les recharge comment en encre, tes cartouches ? Si c'est avec une seringue, bravo, tu as gagn&#233;, tu n'as plus qu'&#224; d&#233;monter tes t&#234;tes d'impression pour ass&#233;cher l'encre qui &#224; du envahir les contacts &#233;lectriques entre la t&#234;te et les nappes qui lui transmettent les instructions.

Il ne faut *jamais* remettre une cartouche Epson qui a &#233;t&#233; &#244;t&#233;e de la t&#234;te, m&#234;me si elle est pleine, le joint d'&#233;tanch&#233;it&#233; (celui que les "plumes" au fond de la t&#234;te percent pour que l'encre puisse couler) n'est plus &#233;tanche, et les fuites d'encre envahissent la t&#234;te d'impression provoquant des micro courts circuits.

Les kits &#233;conomiques pour Epson comportent des r&#233;servoirs ext&#233;rieurs reli&#233;s aux cartouches par tuyauts, et des joints de remplacement. Contacte A4 et plus (le lien dans mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post), si quelque chose peut &#234;tre fait, ils te le diront.


----------



## Bricole (9 Août 2006)

C'est sûr que je ne vais pas mettre 100 ou 150 dans une réparation que je ne peux pas faire moi-même quand on trouve des HP neuves pour beaucoup moins


----------



## Bricole (9 Août 2006)

OK, je viens de leur raconter mes déboires; affaire à suivre


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Août 2006)

Ouf ! enfin compris l'origine de ma panne grâce à Pascal :

"Il ne faut *jamais* remettre une cartouche Epson qui a été ôtée de la tête, même si elle est pleine, le joint d'étanchéité (celui que les "plumes" au fond de la tête percent pour que l'encre puisse couler) n'est plus étanche, et les fuites d'encre envahissent la tête d'impression provoquant des micro courts circuits."

j'ai tout démonté plusieurs fois de suite comme un sauvage et me voilà dans la phase micros courts circuits, panne qui semble être irréparable ?
si je peux sauver cette imprimante je tente le coup une dernière fois car il me reste un kit complet d'encre epson...
A bientôt,
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! enfin compris l'origine de ma panne grâce à Pascal :
> 
> "Il ne faut *jamais* remettre une cartouche Epson qui a été ôtée de la tête, même si elle est pleine, le joint d'étanchéité (celui que les "plumes" au fond de la tête percent pour que l'encre puisse couler) n'est plus étanche, et les fuites d'encre envahissent la tête d'impression provoquant des micro courts circuits."
> 
> ...



Il y a quelques années, j'ai pu récupérer une Stylus color 500 en nettoyant les contacts avec le liquide de nettoyage d'A4 et plus, et en sèchant ensuite le tout au sèche cheveux, mais bon, c'est aléatoire. Vu la faiblesse des courants, ils ne font pas obligatoirement des dégâts, mais il reste possible qu'ils aient cramé quelque chose.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Août 2006)

Pascal, c'est quoi ce liquide de nettoyage ?
(pas compris) :mouais: (pour les audi A4 ?)
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2006)

Va cliquer sur le lien que j'ai mis dans le 4&#232;me post de ce fil, et regarde le nom de la soci&#233;t&#233;, tu comprendras


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Août 2006)

Eh oui, j'avais déjà ouvert la première page de ce site sans même m'apercevoir que c'est eux la distri "A4 et plus"
merçi,
faut que je pense à leur commander un flacon  
 j'ai utilisé le produit pour les rotring une fois seulement, et c'est peut être ça qui à flingué la tête d'impression , trop corrosif, j'ai sur-oxidé ma tête  d'epson !
(gros branleur ce patrick )
A+


----------



## Bricole (19 Août 2006)

Bon, ça fait 10 jours et pas de nouvelles 
Je sens que ça va se résumer à la pure impro


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2006)

Ils sont peut-être fermés en août, certains commerçants le font, tu sais !


----------

